
Intel Fourth-Quarter Net Income $2.3 billion, Up 875% - asmosoinio
http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/2010/20100114corp.htm
======
asmosoinio
How did they do that? Seems that not all big companies are suffering due to
global economy.

